# Duck Dynasty Article



## Bills N Gills (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.wildfowlmag.com/how-duck-dynasty-is-changing-the-waterfowl-world.html


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I enjoy the show but it sure is a huge difference from the Duck Commander shows where they'd kill 100 ducks it'd seem each episode. Guess that's not politically correct.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

I enjoy the show too but don't think it's a hunting show like many thought it would be. Just about the life of a Christian, ******* family with $$$. Hard NOT to like those guys.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Great show, my wife and I watch it all the time. But it is starting to get a little too scripted. 
For you duck hunters out there, have you noticed an increase in hunters, especially amateurs? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

jrv said:


> For you duck hunters out there, have you noticed an increase in hunters, especially amateurs?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lots. Especially along the bay shore and at WMAs. 




Sent from my badazz phone using a badazz app


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

jrv said:


> For you duck hunters out there, have you noticed an increase in hunters, especially amateurs?


Aren't all new duck hunters to the sport considered amateurs?

They got to start somewhere. Like any sport there is a learning curve. The term "recruitment" keeps coming up in hunting and if the Robertson's promote this, I can think of some others who I just cringe at that represent duck hunting. My kids like the show, but I don't see how they get a lot of duck hunting advice from it.


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

wavie said:


> Aren't all new duck hunters to the sport considered amateurs?
> 
> They got to start somewhere. Like any sport there is a learning curve. The term "recruitment" keeps coming up in hunting and if the Robertson's promote this, I can think of some others who I just cringe at that represent duck hunting. My kids like the show, but I don't see how they get a lot of duck hunting advice from it.


I agree, I knew from the start this show wouldn't have a lot to do with actual duck hunting. For one it is on A & E and anyone who knew Duck Commander before Duck Dynasty could see how this clan could get their own reality show. Funny family and great values. If this trigger latte drinkers to head to the swamp then so be it. But give them city slickers a few nightmare hunts where everything and anything can go wrong out there and they may be heading back to those dept stores to get their refund and their costly gear...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

We need ANY positive PR.
Totally scripted, don't care.

A lot of folks who don't normally even think of hunting have started asking questions about duck hunting.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jrv said:


> ...For you duck hunters out there, have you noticed an increase in hunters, especially amateurs?...


I assume you're suggesting it's due to the show? I'm not a fan, but I suppose it could be bringing a few newbies out. However since the show really isn't a hunting show, I guess I doubt it's having much impact either way.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I can hear Phil now:

"Bunch of new yuppie hunters married to yuppie wives living in the suburbs...out in the swamp getting dirty! There's worse things!! "


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I loved the first two seasons, and have recorded much of season 3 and am waiting to watch it some weekend. 

I did read an article recently though, that disturbed me. They boys are holding out on season 4 for more money. They want $200K an episode. To me it is no longer reality TV, they stopped keeping it real when they decided to hold out for more money per episode. I will continue to watch, but with a different opinion of them.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

First and foremost they're business men. And they are selling Brand Robertson, so hella yeah they're holding out for more money, Jack!

They spent the first 3 years building the brand and establishing it in the entertainment marketplace, the viewership has increased 8x, so for sure that earns them the right to ask for more.

They might not get it, but that's biz.

The Rednck stuff is definitely for show, they are nobody's fools....


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd much rather see them get $200k an episode than a recent baseball transaction of $80 million!!!! :yikes: Talking about overpaid  Plus, whether you're religous or not, it's nice to see some family values in television.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

just ducky said:


> I assume you're suggesting it's due to the show? I'm not a fan, but I suppose it could be bringing a few newbies out. However since the show really isn't a hunting show, I guess I doubt it's having much impact either way.


I've had my brother and cousin both tell me this winter that they are going to start duck hunting with me a lot next fall and they have never been interested before. This was immediately after they watched the first 2 seasons of DD in a weekend. Now I'm not complaining, I think it's great. But I've come across a lot of new guys this year that you could tell weren't sportsmen. That saw someone kill a duck on TV and it looked fun so they come out with a lanyard full of calls they can't blow and skybust at a bunch of ducks. 


Sent from my badazz phone using a badazz app


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep, we're cool now.

We all sucked once, but most of us are bettter now. Let 'em give it a try, we sure could use the recruitment.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I agree. However we're recruiting newbies, bring 'em on. If we don't get new recruits, spending money on licenses, ammo, etc, supporting the resource, then the only good duck hunting there will be in 20 or 30 years will be paid clubs.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

I love the show and love everything about it. its funny has family values and I think it puts outdoorsmen in a good light. do I think there are more rooky hunters because if it? sure. there has to be... but im more concerned about all the dip s#$ts that ben doing it for 10 years and still cant figure out how to act respectful to others and all in all are simply just not that bright.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

T.J. said:


> I love the show and love everything about it. its funny has family values and I think it puts outdoorsmen in a good light. do I think there are more rooky hunters because if it? sure. there has to be... but im more concerned about all the dip s#$ts that ben doing it for 10 years and still cant figure out how to act respectful to others and all in all are simply just not that bright.


Agreed. With that said I don't watch it regularly. I am happy when non hunters I know ask me questions about hunting and the tv show. I do make sure they know the show is not reality and try to keep their interest peaked about ducks. I'd take a rookie hunter that will listen to you at the boat launch or draw house over an idiot that thinks he's better than everybody and screws up hunting for everyone. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

waxico said:


> Yep, we're cool now.
> 
> We all sucked once, but most of us are bettter now. Let 'em give it a try, we sure could use the recruitment.


oh the wisdom brother...nuff said....


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

What did I say???


Sent from my badazz phone using a badazz app


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Of course we all enjoyed " Duck Commander", and most of us enjoy "Duck Dynasty". 

Both programs have a different theme but both sell the "Roberston Brand".

Love them both, Duck Dynasty is a good p.r. program for waterfowlers.

If they want to hold out for more money, good for them.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Nodakhtr said:


> Of course we all enjoyed " Duck Commander", and most of us enjoy "Duck Dynasty".
> 
> Both programs have a different theme but both sell the "Roberston Brand".
> 
> ...


I agree completely. 

I also believe the media is making this out to be a bigger deal than it really is. Two-hundred thousand per episode is a pittance compared to what they could really command for the # 1 show on television,,, A& E knows this and will pay them accordingly. 

I couldn't help but laugh after reading a number of articles regarding this last week. Every article made mention that DC doesn't share any of their profits with A&E from their duck call and clothing line sales... Like, all of a sudden since Duck Dynasty is on A&E they have to split the profits from their business.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I think it's great that a show could inspire more hunters, but at the same time I could see a lot of frustration on the part of the experienced hunter. I've never seen the Dynasty men out setting up at 4am lije most duck hunters. These guys role out about 9am; could create a war on public land. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jrv said:


> I think it's great that a show could inspire more hunters, but at the same time I could see a lot of frustration on the part of the experienced hunter. I've never seen the Dynasty men out setting up at 4am lije most duck hunters. These guys role out about 9am; could create a war on public land.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Passed their truck/rig out in nodak at 5 in the morning and they were cruisin to their spot. They were hunting the same area shooting footage for their vids. Pretty sure they put their boots on one at a time like the rest of us.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jrv said:


> ...These guys role out about 9am; could create a war on public land...


Part of that is because of WHERE they hunt. If you have access to primo locations all by yourself, you can afford to be more relaxed. Heck, when I'm in Nodak each fall, we sometimes don't get out there until 30 minutes after legal time. :yikes: Why? Because with no competition, and plenty of birds, WE CAN


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

just ducky said:


> Part of that is because of WHERE they hunt. If you have access to primo locations all by yourself, you can afford to be more relaxed. Heck, when I'm in Nodak each fall, we sometimes don't get out there until 30 minutes after legal time. :yikes: Why? Because with no competition, and plenty of birds, WE CAN


Ain't it the truth. Only place I know of where I can sleep in every morning and still see more ducks in a day then I would all season back home. 

Oh how I miss that.


----------



## Bills N Gills (Jan 30, 2013)

But if you get up early there, you get to start the beer drinking earlier


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bills N Gills said:


> But if you get up early there, you get to start the beer drinking earlier


:beer: like

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bills N Gills said:


> But if you get up early there, you get to start the beer drinking earlier


Nah. If I'm there in Phez season, I just go chasing ditch chickens  Or hell, just drive around and scout. Doesn't really matter to me what I'm doing as long as I'm there


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

mfs686 said:


> Ain't it the truth. Only place I know of where I can sleep in every morning and still see more ducks in a day then I would all season back home.
> 
> Oh how I miss that.


I've often wondered, if I lived out there, would I get tired of it? Kinda like many of the locals there, who don't blink an eye until some huge flocks of new birds come in. They think we're nuts sometimes for chasing a few hundred birds, but most there don't understand how good they have it.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

just ducky said:


> I've often wondered, if I lived out there, would I get tired of it? Kinda like many of the locals there, who don't blink an eye until some huge flocks of new birds come in. They think we're nuts sometimes for chasing a few hundred birds, but most there don't understand how good they have it.


My buddy who did live out ther worked for the USFWS out at Long Lake. His thing was pheasants. The only time he hunted ducks hard was when we were out there. Otherwise it was pheasants and the occasional stand near a refuge to pass shoot the "Dark" geese. 

I know I got spoiled. After hunting there for 10 straight years I just can't get myself up that early to compete with everyone else on opening day at Pte. Mouillie.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

rentalrider said:


> I enjoy the show too but don't think it's a hunting show like many thought it would be. Just about the life of a Christian, ******* family with $$$. Hard NOT to like those guys.


Even if Phil hightails it through the woods at first sight of the "GW?":sad::sad::sad:


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Even if Phil hightails it through the woods at first sight of the "GW?":sad::sad::sad:


Especially! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

just ducky said:


> Part of that is because of WHERE they hunt. If you have access to primo locations all by yourself, you can afford to be more relaxed. Heck, when I'm in Nodak each fall, we sometimes don't get out there until 30 minutes after legal time. :yikes: Why? Because with no competition, and plenty of birds, WE CAN


I guess that is my point/question. I know that they are in a prime location and can just show up when they want and still be successful; but a newbie may not know that. They may just show up to the state land at 9:00AM like the guys did on the show. Maybe drive the RV out to the rustic campsite too so they can play some Playstation (if you saw that episode). But I don't know why I even care, I don't duck hunt. Guess I'm just passing the time.:lol: Good luck to everyone, I hope everyone enjoys themselves out there. I think I'll stick to bow hunting and steelheading.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm not to concerec with a dd newbie showing up and ruining my hunting. It's the few ignorant opening day crowd who show up opening day, thanksgiving, and the late season splits that bug the hell outta me. Seasoned vets and newbies welcome! The guy who hunts 3 times a year and enjoys pissing me off can quit anytime.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

sswhitelightning said:


> I'm not to concerec with a dd newbie showing up and ruining my hunting. It's the few ignorant opening day crowd who show up opening day, thanksgiving, and the late season splits that bug the hell outta me. Seasoned vets and newbies welcome! The guy who hunts 3 times a year and enjoys pissing me off can quit anytime.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The guys who kill me are the ones who back up to the boat launch and spend half hour getting $&!+ together before they launch. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bills N Gills (Jan 30, 2013)

It's one of the few shows I can watch with my 6 year old girl. 
She loves Uncle Si.
My Brother got me a Si cup for Christmas and she immediately confiscated from me. Oh well.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> ...It's the few ignorant opening day crowd who show up opening day, thanksgiving, and the late season splits that bug the hell outta me...


Which is why I've admitted many times that I rarely do the opening day thing here in Michigan anymore, unless I have a solid spot on private ground. It's just too frustrating for me, and hunting is supposed to be enjoyable...i.e. "recreation"


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

T.J. said:


> The guys who kill me are the ones who back up to the boat launch and spend half hour getting $&!+ together before they launch.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Saginaw Bay launches are often true entertainment. And this isn't just duck hunters either. I fish quite a bit with my brother and friends on northern Lake St. Clair, and the launches down there are a regular comedy. The icing on the cake was last spring down there. We were pulling back in to the launch after a really good morning of perch fishing, and before we get to the dock I look up in the parking lot and watch some moron trying to back his trailer out of his parking spot right next to where I'm parked (how hard is that? turn your wheel you idiot!). He proceeds to take out the rear tail-light fixture off of my trailer!!! :yikes: He gets out and looks at it, and I'm thinking "okay, I'll get up there and I'll get his information", but NOOOO...I look again, and he's back in his vehicle and DRIVING AWAY!!! :rant: If the fishing wasn't worth it, I'd never go there.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

T.J. said:


> The guys who kill me are the ones who back up to the boat launch and spend half hour getting $&!+ together before they launch.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Like u know its the first day they are starting outboard to on grandpas duck boat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

